# اختيار الكبل الكهربائي الخاص بالمكيف المركزي



## marwanml (10 ديسمبر 2009)

لدي مكيف مركزي 15 طن كيف اقوم بحساب القطر المناسب للكبل الكهربائي 
ارجو الافاده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاشق الروح (11 ديسمبر 2009)

طبعا بيشتغل 3 فاز 

وكل طن بيسحب 1 امبير

يبقي حضرت محتاج كابل يشيل 15 امبير

وتضرب الحمل *1.5

يبقي الكابل لازم يستحمل 23 امبير

وكل ملي من السلك النحاس بيستحمل لحد 4 امبير 

يبقي الكابل الـــ 6 ملم نحاس يكون مقبول


----------



## eng.tamermosa (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## امين السعيد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

القانون p =i*v*.8*3
منه يتم معرفة قيمة الامبير 
قانون قياس هبوط الجهد وكيفية القياس= طــــــــــول الســـــــــلك x 2 x التيــــار\ 
المقاومة النوعية للسلك x قطر السلك 

V.D =mva*L*I/1000*N

N=number of cables
L=lenth of cable
I= load current
mva= valua from cable data of manifucturer(swedy for examble)
لو حد عنده اى استفسار انا تحت امره
لكن هذا القانون هو القانون العالمى او المعمول 


أقدم لكم اليوم كيفية حساب مقاطع الأسلاك والكابلات وكيفية اختيار القواطع المناسبة لها


أولاً: لابد من حساب إجمالي الأحمال الموجودة بالكيلو وات واستعمال قانون الباور الشهير 

P=3VIcosΦ حيث P هى إجمالي الكيلو وات الذي تم حسابه و V هو جهد الفازة وهو 380 فولت و 

cosΦ تختلف من بلد الى أخر.وبالتالي يتم حساب التيار I وهو يكون إجمالي التيار المسحوب الكلي

وعلى أساس هذه القيمة نختار المفتاح الأوتوماتيكي بالقيمة الSTANDARD التي تعلو قيمة التيار 

التي حسبناها ويفضل أن يتم عمل حساب 10% زيادة في اختيار أمبير المفتاح. 

القيم التاليه هى القيم ال standard لتى يتم العمل بها 



السلك قطاع 1.5 و 2 مم مربع المفتاح يكون 10 أمبير 

السلك قطاع 2 و 3 مم مربع المفتاح يكون 16 أمبير أ 20 أمبير

السلك قطاع 4 مم مربع المفتاح يكون 20 أمبير أو 25 أمبير

السلك قطاع 6 مم مربع المفتاح يكون 25 أمبير أو 32 أمبير 

السلك قطاع 10 مم مربع المفتاح يكون 32 أمبير أو 40 أمبير

السلك قطاع 16 مم مربع المفتاح يكون 40 أمبير

السلك قطاع 25 مم مربع المفتاح يكون 50 أمبير أو 63 أمبير

الكابل قطاع 35 مم مربع المفتاح يكون 80 أمبير

الكابل قطاع 50 مم مربع المفتاح يكون 100 أمبير

الكابل قطاع 70 مم مربع المفتاح يكون 125 أمبير أو 160 أمبير

الكابل قطاع 95 مم مربع المفتاح يكون 160 أمبير أو 200 أمبير

الكابل قطاع 120 مم مربع المفتاح يكون 200 أمبير أو 250 أمبير

الكابل قطاع 150 مم مربع المفتاح يكون 250 أمبير

الكابل قطاع 185 مم مربع المفتاح يكون 250 أمبير أو 300 أمبير

الكابل قطاع 240 مم مربع المفتاح يكون 300أمبير

الكابل قطاع 300مم مربع المفتاح يكون 

One phase
you can use P = V * I * 0.8
where 
P = kw @ From compressor catalog
V = 220 voltt
1Kw = 5 A
Three phase
you can use P= V * I *0.8 * root square 3
1Kw = 2 A 

- يتم تحديد مقطع الكيبل باتباع الخطوات التالية:
اولا : يتم حساب تيار الحمل المراد مد له الكابل
I = actual current = (VA / 220 )for single phase (التيار الفعلي)
( VA / 380*(3)^1/2) for three phase =
#ثانيا : يتم اجاد تيار القاطع 
IC.B =1.25*actual current 
#ثالثا : يتم اختيار القاطع من الجداول الخاصه به وذللك با ختيار اعلى اول قيمه من القيمه التى تم حسابها فى ثانيا 

IC.B rated = next stander rating above IC.B

# رابعا: يتم ايجاد تيار الكابل 

IC = cable current = 1.2* IC.B rated 

#خامسا : يتم اخذ هذه القيمه التى تم حسابها فى الخطوه خامسا والخول بها فى جداول الكابلات ومعظم المكاتب تستخدم جداول شركات محددة. 

cable rating cross section area = next cross section with current IC.r ≥ IC 

أما بالنسبة إلى مساحة مقطع الأسلام يا اخي الكريم فتأتي فالغالب جاهزة حسب الحمل الذي تود استعماله:
هذة بعض مقاطع الاسلاك وحمولة كل مقطع بالامبير
----------------------------------------------------------
المقطع مم ----------------------- شدة التيار 
1.5مم16-------------------------- امبير
2.5مم---------------------------21امبير
4مم------------------------------27امبير
6مم-----------------------------35امبير
10مم--------------------------48امبير
المقطع مم------------------- امبير 
16مم-----------------------65
25مم---------------------88
35مم--------------------110
50مم------------------140
70مم-------------------175
95مم------------------215
120مم----------------255
185مم---------------340
هذه فكرة مختصرة، واتمنى ان تجد ضالتك فيها.....
ولدي اقتراح للأخوة الكرام في هذا المنتدى أن نطرح مشروع كامل اما مبنى او مصنع أو اي مبنى ونناقش تصميمم المخططات الكرهبائية التابعة له بجميع تفاصيلها من مساحة مقاطع الكابلات ولوحات التوزيع وتوزيعها وغيرها....
حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع سواء الطلاب في مشاريعهم أو الالمهندسين في التطبيقات....
وصدقوني هذا الموضوع مفيد جدا جدا وبإذن الله انا جاهز للرد على كل استفساراتكم بخصوص هذا الموضوع....
اتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يجزي خير كل من اعان على انشاء هذا المنتدى المفيد..... 
 
اولا قم بقسمه الباور على الجهد واحصل على rated current ثم طبق العلاقه الاتيه اخذا فى الاعتبار هبوط فى الجهدكما تريد الهبوط فى الجهد= (الطول *التيار الذى حصلت عليه*جذر 3*100*(p.f*الكثافه النوعيه لنوع الكابل/مساحه المقطع)/لجهد وعندك كل المعطيات ماعدا مساحه المقطع. وللعلم ساتاكد من المعادله واقوم بالرد وهذه المعادله اكثر ماتطبق على المواتير الغاطسه. مع العلم ان هناك جزء فى المعادله لم اتاكد منه جيدا باذن الله ساتاكد منه وارد عليك بعد العوده من العمل. وهناك علاقه اخر قريبه من ذلك كالاتى drop in voltage=1.73*IRLCOS THE ANGLEوبفرض ان قيمه الهبوط فى الجهد 3 فى الميه وبمعرفة R يتم التعويض فى العلاقه R=PL/Aحيث R المقاومه وP الكثافه النوعيه للكابل وL لطولو A مساحه المقطع المجهول. هناك جزء مهمل الناتج عن الحث ومقاومه الحث.

استخدم المعادله التاليه اتمني ان تساعدك قي ايجاد مساحه المقطع المناسب ويمكن ان تقارن نتيجتها بمصدر اخر وهي
e% = .0124*P*L\S*100
e%=5%for threee phases
(0.0124) is costant
l ) cable length)
p) gen power in ) 
MW
S ) IS C.S.A.)


هذا اخى ما استطعت الحصول عليه بخصوص هذا الموضوع


----------



## eng_taha_a (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للاخ 
عاشق الروح و أمين السعيد على الرغم من انى فهمت شرح الاخ عاشق الروح لكن شرح الاخ  امين السعيد ملخبط شويه


----------



## majdy82 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيكم العافية و يجزيكم كل خير


----------



## مهندس/علي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر علي المعلومات والله جت في وقتها كنت محتاجه جدا جدا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مع احترامي لمجهود الزملاء 
رجاء الرجوع الى كتالوجات الشركة المنتجة فهي التي تنصح بالكيبل المناسب و استيعاب القاطع و مصهر الامان 
ففي كل كتالوج ستجد المعلومات الكهربية اللازمة 
و لي جدول يحتوي هذه المعلومات الخاصة بالكيبل و القاطع وهو استرشادي و مبني على معلومات منتجات شركة ترين كنت قد جمعتها 2002م و سأحاول ان اصيغها باستخدام وورد حتي يمكنني نقلها اليكم عبر المنتدي و الله المستعان


----------



## اشرف تبريد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بوركتم يا مهندسين وجزاكم الله الجنه وجعل جهدكم فى ميزانكم


----------



## marwanml (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mekawyyy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات القيمه
لدى استفسار اخر عن تحديد اقطار كابلات الكنترول الخاصه بالمكيفات المدمجه ايضا
كيف يتم تحديد قطر كابلات الكنترول؟


----------



## مالك الترك (28 فبراير 2013)

من لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله


----------



## mahmood mrbd (28 فبراير 2013)

*الف شكر علي المعلومات و جزاكم الله الف خير*


----------



## nofal (5 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------

